# Has this happened to you?



## Heat (Apr 12, 2005)

*I think this happened to me somewhere in Florida Hahahah*

*"What flavors of ice cream do you have?" inquired the customer.
"Vanilla, strawberry, and chocolate," answered the new waitress in a hoarse whisper.
Trying to be sympathetic, the customer asked, "Do you have laryngitis?" 
"No...." replied the new waitress with some effort, "just...erm.... vanilla, strawberry, and chocolate*."


----------



## Maidrite (Apr 12, 2005)

Been there and done that heat!!!!!! 
In fact I might have been on both sides of that LOL.


----------



## norgeskog (Apr 12, 2005)

sounds like a blond joke, heat......


----------



## middie (Apr 12, 2005)

it hasn't happened to me... yet lol. gimme some time and i'm sure it will lmao


----------

